# Wtf



## Dowd1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Everytime i try to post a lengthy post i get loged out,When i log back on I go back to the post and everything i wrote is gone This is really F'ing annoying.What seems to be the problem.This can and has happened every 5-10 min.If i take too long posting this i will be loged out and lose everything i just wrote


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

What I do to solve that problem is open up two screens and while I am posting on one, I play on the other one so it stays active and it doesn't log me out.

Works for me


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

keep it short and to the point


----------



## danrasta (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ Yea what he said or just highlight and copy what you've wrote refresh the page and paste in what you've copied!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

go to the tools icon on your tool bar click on internet options and delete cookies


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 20, 2009)

Dowd1 said:


> Everytime i try to post a lengthy post i get loged out,When i log back on I go back to the post and everything i wrote is gone This is really F'ing annoying.What seems to be the problem.This can and has happened every 5-10 min.If i take too long posting this i will be loged out and lose everything i just wrote


That hasn't happened to me lately, but since the server update the time has been eight hours behind on post timestamps. Server/site updates nearly always reveal issues before everything is running smoothly again. I went through this several times when I ran a forum, and I dreaded updates because it was a royal pain and there was always at least one issue the users were suddenly having. There's almost always a guarantee that some info will be lost, or just one line in the code is "off" somewhere in the transmission and rendering, etc.

For years, I've been doing what is now a very OCD habit  no matter what forum I've used, that works for preventing lost posts. I select all, cut, and paste before clicking to submit or even just to preview. If I get logged out or otherwise have to click "back" for a post, it's all in my clipboard and all I have to do is paste it all into the text box.

Sounds like a pain, but it takes less than a second (especially when using keyboard shortcuts as opposed to the mouse) and can save a *lot* of time/effort put into a long post!

(For really long posts, I paste/type all into a .txt document first. Helps to see what I'm typing rather than scrolling endlessly through a tiny text entry box. Also great if you're worried your browser may crash; not that I've ever overloaded mine or anything like that! LOL)


_*Dr. Greenhorn's* solution works great, too. _

*robert 14617*, that isn't always the answer; something can be to the point and still not be short. Plus, I've been logged out of sites within seconds on countless occassions, and even with a very short post it's extremely infuriating to have to re-type what you'd wanted to say no matter how long or brief. Much less tedious to simply cut/paste everything first than to re-enter it after the fact.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

I did notice the times are off


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

my attempt at humor spock


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i just copy my long posts b4 i hit reply or make thread buttons that way if it does say you got logged out you just gotta hit back and ctrl v and its all back


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I did notice the times are off


That was frustrating for me; I'm also OCD about looking at the time. I'm OCD about a few things. 



robert 14617 said:


> my attempt at humor spock


Sorry about that -- I'm not very awake yet.  I'm also used to people being serious with replies like yours, and I was just trying to help the guy's frustration.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my attempt at humor spock


you forgot to put a smilie, that's why it didn't work... LOL


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 20, 2009)

i'll be more careful in the future


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 20, 2009)

Since we're along the lines of "WTF" and all that jazz, has anyone else suddenly not received *ANY* emails RE: subscribed thread replies? I've not received one since the server update. 


_And yes, smilies indeed help insomniac zobmies like me._


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 21, 2009)

testing the post timestamp


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 21, 2009)

testing post timestamp again


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 22, 2009)

think its fixed now....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2009)

not even close.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 22, 2009)

testing again and again geezus


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 22, 2009)

lade da de da de da


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Woop fixed it


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2009)

woooo hooooooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Yipeee! Thx rollie!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Allright guys I also changed the session timeout to 30 minutes rather then 15 minutes make sure to click remember me and you will never get logged out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Site is awesome ! 

Thx once again for adressing the issues!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm also receiving email notifications for my subbed threads again. 

*Thanks!!!*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 24, 2009)

it was good to see ya riu.............


----------



## Dowd1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanx for the replies guys.Glad to see it wasnt all me,a good portion but not all.I will try to keep my posts a little smaller next time or do the copy, paste thing.Thanx again.


----------

